# Honda 929WAS rear skid shoe upgrade?



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm trying to find a composite or at least beefier skid shoe replacement for my honda 928. It only has the option for the rear skid shoes, no option for the typical side mounted skid shoes. Does anyone make an upgrade for these rear mounted skid shoes or a way to modify the existing mounts to work with some sort of upgraded shoe?


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

For what it's worth you can change to the side mount skids. Honda does sell a kit to change over to the side mount skids. I converted mine over was well worth it for me.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

gb387 said:


> For what it's worth you can change to the side mount skids. Honda does sell a kit to change over to the side mount skids. I converted mine over was well worth it for me.


So you had to drill it on the sides to install the new shoes?


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> So you had to drill it on the sides to install the new shoes?



Yes you drill the sides.... The kit came with a spacer and shoe for each side the spacer bumps out the shoe from the stamping on the side of the auger housing. IMO the side skid shoes work better than the rear as well as protect the auger and housing better. Simple install it's an oem aftermarket kit sold by honda.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

i just put these on my Honda 1132, they are very high quality and very think and durable. Once you drill the holes they would work well. Mine came with pre-drilled factory holes so i lucked out there. 

SnowBlowerSkids | Replacement parts for your snowblower


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

The Honda OEM kit for side skids I think is labeled as "Commercial Skid" or something similar.
I'm not 100%, but I think this may be the number you are looking for: 04700-768-E100
That is what I used on my 1132, but it may work for the 928. 

Be sure to drill the holes where the spacer plates will sit flat on the side and not up on a stamped section, and of course ream the burrs off the holes and paint them good!
For the time being I am leaving my rear skids on also, but just raised a bit higher.

The only concern I'd have was if your machine is wheeled and not tracked. The side skids may tend to float the auger up and over crust if you have a wheeled machine, unless you are lifting up on bars... where with the rear skids, the auger would have removed the snow/crust before the skid would have a chance to lift.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Shredsled said:


> The Honda OEM kit for side skids I think is labeled as "Commercial Skid" or something similar.
> I'm not 100%, but I think this may be the number you are looking for: 04700-768-E100
> That is what I used on my 1132, but it may work for the 928.
> 
> ...



You are right.

The normal skids. Part number: # *76153-736-010*

The commercial skids. Part number: # *04700-768-E100*


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> You are right.
> 
> The normal skids. Part number: # *76153-736-010*
> 
> The commercial skids. Part number: # *04700-768-E100*




Do the "normal" stamped skids come with the spacer plate and all hardware?

My commercial skids (which are thick fabricated steel, not stamped) came with everything needed for a machine that has a stamped side needing holes drilled, and not one with the welded on nuts.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Shredsled said:


> Do the "normal" stamped skids come with the spacer plate and all hardware?
> 
> My commercial skids (which are thick fabricated steel, not stamped) came with everything needed for a machine that has a stamped side needing holes drilled, and not one with the welded on nuts.


The Normal ones are like 17$ + tax (US) each skids and you need to pay for the bolts and I just called my Honda dealer to know about commercial skids and they charge 51$ (CAD) + tax for each skids. (that is also on their web site: *http://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/dual-stage/HSS928tc/accessories* ---> check on the right for "Featured accessories" ) 

You can get the commercial ones, the whole kit for 48$ at amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Honda-04700-768-E100-Auger-Skid-04700-768-E110/dp/B005J1SBY2

I just bought two Normal front skids with bolts and it costs me 64$ CAD with tax, I'm disapointed by this purchase.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> The Normal ones are like 17$ + tax (US) each skids and you need to pay for the bolts and I just called my Honda dealer to know about commercial skids and they charge 51$ (CAD) + tax for each skids.
> 
> I just bought two Normal front skids with bolts and it costs me 64$ CAD with tax and bolts.



WHOA! I paid like $40 online for the whole kit of 2 sides w/ hardware.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> You can get the commercial ones, the whole kit for 48$ at amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Honda-04700-768-E100-Auger-Skid-04700-768-E110/dp/B005J1SBY2
> 
> I just bought two Normal front skids with bolts and it costs me 64$ CAD with tax, I'm disapointed by this purchase.


 Yes it's pricey a bit and are the bolts at least stainless steel?
Gonna check for you but I need the spacing of the bolts.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, first time poster.....I put Ariens plastic skid shoes from Homer Depot on the sides of my wheeled HS624. The studs that held the rear shoes on were totally rusted and a couple of them ended up spinning so I went the Ariens route. Under $20 but I had to use some longer bolts because of the raised stamped part of the housing. I just put a piece pf 1/4 inch plywood under the scraper bar and the the shoes flush with the pavement.


----------

